# OSX Upgrade



## NeotonicDragon3 (Dec 29, 2009)

So i got a eMac with OSX 10.3 for christmas..I was wonder how I can upgrade to Snow Leopard??

Do I have to install 10,4 then 10.5 then 10.6?
or can I just install 10.6 over 10.3?

Explain the upgrade process to me...

Do I have to get Leopard..then Snow Leopard


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 30, 2009)

eMacs are PowerPC based and won't be able to run Snow Leopard. The early ones can only run up to 10.4.11 while the later ones can do 10.5.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMac#Specifications


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jan 9, 2010)

ugh..lol Thanks


----------

